# Samyang AF 14mm f/2.8 EF autofocus Review



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 12, 2018)

Here is the review of Samyang AF 14mm f/2.8 EF mount autofocus:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw6XJGDCUMI


----------

